# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  ذخیره SMS در Draft گوشی

## hesarkhani

سلام
دوستان من ی نرم افزار نوشتم که ی سری متن رو با وب سرویس میاره و نمایش میده
اون متن قابلیت پیامک شدن داره
حالا میخام براش قابلیت ذخیره شدن در پیش نویس(Draft) گوشی داشته باشه
یعنی وقتی اجرا شد متن ورودی رو در بخش Draft اس ام اس ها ذخیره کنه
ممنون

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خوب در دلفی یک memo تعریف کن و توی قسمت نوشتن پیام یک button بگذار , save to draft بنویس و در on click این button این دستور رو بنویس.;(mome1.lines.add(edit1.texاگر هم خواستی متن پیامی رو که در draft گذاشتی رو بیاری این دستور رو بنویس.
;i:integer
;r:real

for i := 0 to memo1.Lines.Count - 1 do
  begin
( [r := r + StrToFloat(memo1.Lines[i
;end

تشکر هم لازم نیست :تشویق:

----------


## hesarkhani

ممنونم جواب دادی
تشکر هم کردم  :بامزه: 

امام منظورم این بود که در بخش smsها ذخیره بشه نه در یک memo

----------

